# Turbo choices



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Right now im trying to figure out what turbo I will eventually go with. I have an sr20de, but this will be going on an sr20det longblock. I would like to be able to make just over 300 whp. I also need a turbo that doesnt have much lag for autox. I have looked at tons of turbos, including a T3/TO4E 50 trim in a .63 a/r and a T28. I think I will go with some sort of dual ball bearing turbo. I don’t know a whole lot about the power capabilities of these however. What about the Disco potato turbo? Is this going to be capable of flowing over 300 whp? One of the problems seems to be if I go with a larger turbo, it will be over the surge line at low boost applications (Which I will have to run during autox b/c traction is going to be a problem). I also don’t plan on running insane amounts of boost on the street. So, basically I am looking for a turbo that can get me to maybe 325 whp, but still not have too much lag and be able to run well during low boost. Does anyone have any experience with Garretts new GT turbochargers? Those things are supposed to be great. Another option I am looking at is a T28 w/ maybe a 50 shot. Is anyone running a setup like that? Then there is always the VE option with a 50 shot, but I have lots of time to decide. Thanks guys. 

-Mike


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

they do have b.b. center sections for t3's and to4e's turbos

Garrett gt22 could make around 8-10 psi at around 3k rpms but it'll start blowing hot around 16-18 psi keeping you short of your peak goal. The gt32 has a divided flang but can do 6-7 psi at 3k rpms and easily get you 300 whp at 20psi(if you turn it up that high) both run around 1300 bucks and for that much you could have got the b.b. upgrade on the t3/to4e turbo.

also have you heard of a t28/t3 hybrid?http://www.mjmturbos.com/CarTurboDescription.html
this place has a lot of preformance and hybrid turbos for nissans.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i think the t28 tops out at around 300hp, you will probably break the seal. your gonna need to run bigger than that. T3 is good choice


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

look at hks items. they probably have one that suits what you're after. i'm thinking hks gt28 series turbos. go to www.takakaira.com and have a look. they have a huge range of japanese aftermarket parts there.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

What is the difference between the GT30R and the GT32? And anyone have any experience with the GT25?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Both the T3 60trim and the gt28 use the same compressor. I would assume the gt28 would spool quicker because the b.b. center section and flow would be about equal with the high end flow going slightly to the t3.(the gt28 has a smaller turbine?) 

Anyone know why I cant find compressor maps for t25's and t28 compressors?\

I do know the gt series or ballistic gt garrett turbos are newer designs and feature


----------

